# Walk with me around the world



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello to everybody! I want to represent my blog

*www.saldonin.ru*

In this blog I'll show pics from my travels and walks. In this thread I'll post preview 

On my web site you can comment and leave links to your blogs or web sites 

Heres preview and links some post 

New post from Moscow

*View from Petr I*



One of the old post from Prague

*Dancing house*



One of the old post from Paris

*Montparnasse view*



Its just the beginning! Stay tuned


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos; looking forward for the rest of these photos :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Lefortovo park and Yauza embankment in Moscow*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic. Moscow looks great!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Moscow city and much more in my new post from CSKA stadium.

*CSKA stadium. Part 1. Stadium views.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing Moscow view from CSKA tower in my new post 

*CSKA stadium. Park 2. Tower views.*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

what a nice photo collection of varied architecture.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Paris. Part 6. Louvre.*


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures! Very nice point of view of Louvre.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Military parade general repetition in Moscow*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely photo collection of various cities.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Melnikov house in Moscow.

*Melnikov house*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Walk with me from Moulin Rouge to Montmartre.*


----------



## neitherherenorthere (Apr 28, 2016)

good job bro.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Eifel tower.*


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

impressive, you've shown the varied architecture of different countries. lovely.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

DaveF12 said:


> impressive, you've shown the varied architecture of different countries. lovely.


Its just the beginning. Stay tuned


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

quality shots. there's something about them that feels 'big', like I have them maximised in my screen, even though I don't. I don't know if that makes any sense, but it's great.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Design-factory "Flacon" in Moscow*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Kremlin walks. Part I.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great photos here.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice collection, indeed...the Kremlin looks like a huge cathedral..


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

karlvan said:


> nice collection, indeed...the Kremlin looks like a huge cathedral..


Its not the Kremlin. Its building of the Historical museum, those situated on the Red Square.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Kremlin walks. Part II*.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Kremlin walks. Part III.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*"Оружейный"*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Paris. Part 9. La Defense.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Short post about my walk in Bruxelles.

*Bruxelles 2010*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks. Radisson Royal Hotel, Moscow City.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Great set of travel pics! kay:


Its just the beginning bro!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Italy. Part 5.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Italy. Part 6.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Diego :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Italy. Part 7.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Italy. Part 8.*


----------



## wawa23wawa (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Italy. Part 9*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Italy. Part 10*.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Italy. Part 11.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Which is the Italian city that features first in the Italian set? Florence; Turin?


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Which is the Italian city that features first in the Italian set? Florence; Turin?


First city in this Italian set - Venice (previous page)



first Italian city on this page - Florence 



Pics from Turin I'll show some later.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks! I thought it may be Florence, but also know that Turin is beautifully situated too.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread seems very promising, keep up the good work!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*openlyJane, Xtartrex* stay tuned and walk with me =)

*Turin*


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Light show in Dushanbe - 3D mapping


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Street Food in Wuhan


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Big trip around Alps. Part 9. Neuschwanstein Castle. BMW museum.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Big trip around Alps. Part 10. Munich.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Barcelona. May 2012. Part 1.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Barcelona. May 2012. Part 2.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Barcelona. May 2012. Part 3.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Barcelona. May 2012. Part 4.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Barcelona. May 2012. Part 5.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Barcelona. May 2012. Part 6. Final.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Imatra, Finland. July 2012.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures from Barcelona.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Year 2010.










Year 2012.










Year 2013.










Year 2019.










More pics here: *Moscow City 2006 - 2019. Part 2.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Remove


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Travels. Big european trip. Part 4.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^

Milan?


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> ^^
> 
> Milan?


Thats right


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Travels. Big european trip. Part 5.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

View from Gagarin tunnel.

Year 2013.










Year 2019.










And view from official observation deck of RAN.










More pics here: *Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Year 2008.










Year 2009.










Year 2015.










Year 2016.










Year 2019.










More pics here: *Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Travels. Big european trip. Part 6.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Year 2007.










Year 2008.










Year 2009.










Year 2014.










Year 2019.










More pics here: *Moscow walks.*


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ excellent. I like the development stages you shot there. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

skymantle said:


> ^^ excellent. I like the development stages you shot there. :cheers:


Thx! This is just a part of cycle of pictures of the construction.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Classic Moscow City view =) 

Year 2006.










Year 2008.










Year 2012.










Year 2014.










Year 2016.










Year 2019.










More pics here: *Moscow walks. *


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Moscow always look very imperial. Even the new scrapers'.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Travels. Big european trip. Part 7.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Moscow :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Travels. Big european trip. Part 8.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Travels. Big european trip. Part 9.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Moscow


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

[D1ego] said:


> *Travels. Big european trip. Part 8.*


Where is this?


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Where is this?


*Marseille *


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Travels. Big european trip. Part 10. 

Monaco*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Travels. Big european trip. Part 11. Final.*

*Genova*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*

*







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Hong Kong, Philippines (Boracay island). Part 2.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; keep them coming


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Hong Kong, Philippines (Boracay island). Part 3.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Hong Kong, Philippines (Boracay island). Part 4.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Diego


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Hong Kong, Philippines (Boracay island). Part 5.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Hong Kong, Philippines (Boracay island). Part 6.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Hong Kong, Philippines (Boracay island). Part 7. Final.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates once more


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*

*







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo of Moscow by night


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 1.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updafes once again


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 2.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 3.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 4.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 5.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 6.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updatesv once again


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 7.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Great photo from Oslo


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 8.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 9.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 10.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 11.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oslo, Stockholm, Malmo, Copenhagen. Part 12.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*France. Aquitaine. Part 9. Walking through Bordeux.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*France. Aquitaine. Part 10. Walking through Bordeux.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*France. Aquitaine. Part 11. Arcachon bay.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*France. Aquitaine. Part 12. Walking through Bordeux.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*France. Aquitaine. Part 13. Final.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spain. Valencia. Cullera. Part 1.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*

*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*
*







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spain. Valencia. Cullera. Part 2.*
*







*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*

*







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spain. Valencia. Cullera. Part 3.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*
*







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spain. Valencia. Cullera. Part 4.*
*







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo from Valencia


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Moscow walks.*
*







*


----------

